# Walking Stick Cabbage?



## airborne (Sep 12, 2013)

During my internet travels I ran across an article stating that "walking stick cabbage", which is a member of the kale family, makes for a fine walking stick when dried.

It can be grown from seed, grows straight to approximately 6 feet in one growing season, and the seeds are priced cheap. I am not sure in what temperate zone these plants grow. Those of us in the upper Midwest might be too far north.

Has anyone heard of, or, used this stuff?


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Not sure if it the same plant but we have one called a walking stick palm. There is plenty of info on the net.

Linospadix monostachya known as the Walking Stick Palm is a small palm growing in rainforest understorey in eastern Australia. It usually grows to 2 or 3 metres tall. Walking-stick palms in the genus Linospadix include five endemic Australian Species. Widespread in north-east Queensland, Linospadix minor is an understory palmlet with bird-dispersed, bright red or yellow fruits. The palm can grow to a height of 5m, and develops fruit between 8 and 18 mms in diameter.

"The walking stick palm was used by my people "Aboriginal" for the man/boys to use the stem as a spear also striping the leaves and using the fine lining as string." | Julie Tyler - Currumbin, QLD

Its populations have re-established themselves in our rainforest remnants (which are about a tenth of their original size), after heavy harvesting for walking-sticks in the nineteenth century. These were exported world-wide, so your antique walking-stick, which has come down in your family from your British or European great grandparents, could well be this species. See link for the full article http://toowoombaplants2008.blogspot.com.au/2010/03/walking-stick-palm.html

_The reason this beautiful palm was named walking stick palm was because the canes where used to make walking sticks for returned soldiers after ww1 and 2 . This palm grows well in Traralgon, Victoria as a understory palm in shade of other trees | Ted Priest - Traralgon, VIC_

Hope this helps

Mick


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I wanted to grow some this year, but was unable to find a seed source. From what I recall, the primary source is an English channel island, and there was some reason the supply was down. Either a bad growing year, and/or enough domestic demand that little or none was shipping.

I just looked up the Thompson and Morgan seed catalog, an English seed seller with great stock, and they have some. Says its 180 days to maturity. Check you local growing conditions. Most brassicas are pretty cold tolerant. Where I live in No. Indiana, I'd start them indoors mid March, and plant them mid-April. Being cold hardy, I'd expect no problems till maybe mid October.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

This part of the uk grows the majority of brassicas for the uk ,but must admit i have never seen this,just got to check it out


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

I found this article some time back. I thought you might be interested.

How to grow the hook for the walking stick you plan to make from your Walking Stick Kale.

Sow the seed 1/2" deep indoors about five weeks before your last frost. Like many of its family members, Brassica oleracea longata will germinate and grow best at soil temperatures of 55ºF. Transplant to its permanent location (or direct sow the seed outdoors) about one week before last frost. Pick a site in full sun, and be sure to allow at least 40" between plants. Install a stout stake, at least six foot long, with a full 12" under ground. This is a very heavy plant, so the stake must be at least a 2" x 2" or 1" pipe well-anchored. Position the stake 8" to 10" away from the seed (or seedling) to allow for the formation of your "hook".

Provide a temporary stake to prevent wind damage until the plant is large enough to begin tying to the permanent stake. Once the second or third tie has been made to the permanent stake, the temporary stake can be removed, and lower ties can be added. Keep the ties loose, so that the plant stem can slide down the stake from its own weight.

Feed the plant every three weeks, and provide plenty of moisture. As the plant grows upward, its weight will begin to pull the stalk down to the ground from the bottom. Once it gets close to the ground, begin excavating the soil underneath so that the heavy stem will gradually sink into the ground below ground level. Place the excavated soil on top of the spot where the crown of the plant is estimated to be, so that the rotation of the crown does not expose any roots. Make sure that there is always a little space under the falling stem to accommodate the expanding hook. Finally, when you feel that the stem is about 6" under the soil level, cover it with soil. That portion of the stem will begin to harden like a tree root.

At this point, your plant should be four to five foot high, with a nice hook underground. Watch for emerging side shoots, and trim them off. Under normal conditions, the cabbage butterflies will leave the kale alone in favor of your ornamental and vegetable cabbages. If necessary, you can use Bt kurstaki powder or spray for control.

It is important to encourage the plant to grow as tall as possible. That is because the growth during its last month will be porous, and that portion of the cane will dry somewhat spongy. You want to have enough length to be able to discard what used to be the top of the plant. Do not pull the plant out of the ground in the fall. Allow it to harden as winter's low humidity pulls the moisture out of the stem.

Finally, on a nice day in February, pull the plants. Chop off the roots at the crown after shaking off the soil. Attach some twine to the hook end of the cane, and suspend from a nail in an airy location protected from rain. Allow to further dry and harden until July. When you feel the stiffness and weight, and imagine that you could hit a golf ball with it, it is ready for processing into a walking stick, or a baseball bat, or a field hockey stick. If you need one walking stick, I would put in nine plants. You will get eight usable sticks out of nine, but only one of them will be perfect.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

this is certainly different

filed it may have a shot at it in jan. i have a greenhouse and heated propagator anyone got some pics of the plant and stick?


----------



## airborne (Sep 12, 2013)

Cobalt,

Google "walking stick cabbage images".


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have just ordered some walking stick kale from a supplier in Australia.

Here is the link for those interested.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251564078593?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648

Cheers

Mick


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Interesting! The directions on-line for growing it seem very involved!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

would like to have a go at it, but dont know if i can spare the room in the garden , its a long term project to think about


----------

